# Chainsaw mounted to chipper



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I was sizing up the chipper and realized there was room to mount a chainsaw. I used U-bolts for the mounts and tie downs. A long bungee cord keeps everything in place. The case will be removed when the engine is running because of the hot exhaust. Next, will be an axe holder and maybe even a mount for a brush cutter! Bye


----------



## bwgad96 (Mar 18, 2012)

I love it everything you need in a nice compact package.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice..darn nice.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Gas can in the hopper, or the other fender?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Great idea ....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Great idea BB, and it looks like you did a nice job of it.


----------

